# Issues Depositing Foreign USD Checks! Advice Needed!



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey guys,

I do some part time online work (not my daytime job) and regularly get commissions through mail (cheques) from the US.

I seem to always have problems with my bank here, with regards to depositing them. 

They ask a lot of questions and I need to explain to them EVERY TIME how the money is made, where exactly it came from and convince them that everything is legit! Occasionally, I have to re-explain to the same person over and over again, every time I have a new cheque. 

Sometimes the cheques are cashed, other times the cashing is delayed or the cheque is rejected for no apparent reason. Depending on their mood or the branch I deposit the cheque with. Tried all of their branches. Same headache.

Frankly, I'm sickin' tired of it. Would registering a company here make things easier? I think they get suspicious because I'm a regular employee on work visa and not an investor maybe? Do I need to open an account with an international bank instead? Would that mean less headache?

If anyone has any suggestions/tips/pointers, I'd appreciate sharing them.

Thanks.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Nirvana said:


> regularly get commissions through mail (cheques) from the US...I seem to always have problems with my bank here, with regards to depositing them. They ask a lot of questions and I need to explain to them EVERY TIME how the money is made, Sometimes the cheques are cashed, other times the cashing is delayed or the cheque is rejected for no apparent reason.
> 
> Frankly, I'm sickin' tired of it. Would registering a company here make things easier? I
> 
> Thanks.


 I applaud the Banks that are inquiring you because this is the right thing to do.

whenever you cash foreign denominated cheques , they MUST ask you questions and as you are aware Banks charge hefty fees to clear these kind of cheques. The charges are high to discourage people from doing that.

They need to know the origin of your funds. You cannot simply go to a bank here and deposit 40KUSD without proving the origin of your funds. Those who accept it are doing wrong.

why don't you try to get the cheques deposited in a USD account in the US or through paypal ? Whoever pays you that commission must be able to pay through an Electronic facility.


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> I applaud the Banks that are inquiring you because this is the right thing to do.
> 
> whenever you cash foreign denominated cheques , they MUST ask you questions and as you are aware Banks charge hefty fees to clear these kind of cheques. The charges are high to discourage people from doing that.
> 
> They need to know the origin of your funds. You cannot simply go to a bank here and deposit 40KUSD without proving the origin of your funds. Those who accept it are doing wrong.


I understand... but if it were just inquiry, it would be fine. But many times they simply reject them... worse, they'll take them from me and leave me waiting for weeks, only to inform me later on that they are rejected and that I need to come over and collect them.



> why don't you try to get the cheques deposited in a USD account in the US


How would I collect them here? Or are you referring to offshore accounts managed from here?



> or through paypal ?


I use paypal for other networks/companies. If it were an option, I'd switch to only paypal and wire transfers for all networks.



> Whoever pays you that commission must be able to pay through an Electronic facility.


Not necessarily. There are many reputed companies that don't have these options for international affiliates. Only cheques.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Good luck. I cannot help you further.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

I've deposited a foreign cheque in my ENBD account before and there was no problem although they charged like $30 to clear it and it took over a month to get the money in my account. Are you depositing humongous amounts of money or what?


----------

